# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  تابع جزء صحیح (براکت) و قدر مطلق در C++‎

## raminjan1991

سلام
لطف کنید توابع قدر مطلق و جزء صحیح در سی پلاس پلاس رو به من بدید.
ممنون و متشکرم
رامین

----------


## pazis.x

این برنامه یک عدد رو می گیره ، قدر مطلقش رو چاپ می کنه !

# include <math.h>
#include <conio.h>
#include <stdio.h>

void main(void) {
    int i;
    scanf("%d",&i);
    i=abs(i);
    printf("%d",i);

}

----------


## kitten

تابع قدر مطلق همین طور که دوستمون گفتند تابع abs هستش اما ما تابع براکت نداریم و باید خودتون ان را بنویسید
که البته کارخیلی ساده ای هستش

----------


## Salar Ashgi

این دو تابع در هدر فایل  math.h  قرار دارند :

تابع قدر مطلق :


fabs(x);


تابع براکت (جزء صحیح ) :


floor(x);


موفق باشید.

----------

